# Fellas...i got another question for ya if ya can help



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

got another question that i know you guys will know
its on my irons...i seem to be hitting them pretty well but was courious about something on them after watching quite a few diffrent shows and so on is how the club should be at address...what im wondering is should my hands be forward of the ball.
this was how i was shown a long time ago to set up but with watching some shows im seeing a lot that are not that way....ill put up a really crude drawing for ya it might help...dont mind my fantastic artwork though :laugh:

red being my hands....this is how i have been doing it









and im wondering if this is how i should be doing it.









so which way should i be holding the club in position with the ball?


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

At the address of the ball, your left shoulder is lower than your right shoulder, this automatically puts your hands very slightly in front of the ball, (probably not so much as your diagram depicts), if you use a forward press movement to start the backswing, this moves you hands in front of the ball on taking the club away from the ball.
If you strike the ball well anyway, don't worry about it.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Best thing to do is Youtube various professional golfers. One thing you will notice is the hand position with a driver is vastly different than with a wedge. As its different between different clubs its hard to give a definite "you should be doing..."


----------

